# I think he's more popular than I am...



## Subdolus (Jul 28, 2014)

I got another e-mail request today from people in our remote office, who will be visiting tomorrow, to ask if I would please bring Bear in because they want to see him again!

This is not uncommon, any time people are visiting from the other offices, I get at least one IM, e-mail, or phone call asking if I can please bring him in that day if I wasn't already planning to.

That dang dog is more popular than I am, can't say I've ever had anyone contact me to ask if I'll be in, only if I'll have Bear with me--and nobody asks to see Quinn either, just Bear! 

If nothing else, I think it's kind of funny.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Its not too unusual, every dog I've ever owned has been more popular then me. lol.


----------



## Subdolus (Jul 28, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> Its not too unusual, every dog I've ever owned has been more popular then me. lol.


I'll just bask in the socializing I get and push that, "remember, they want to socialize with the dog more..." thought to the back.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I always remember the dogs name, handler not so much


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I had a ridgeback mix named Samantha. I became known around the neighborhood as "Samantha's Mom". Then eventually as "Ariel's Mom". Ariel is my daughter (grin) I think there were a number of folks who never did learn my real name.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

i jog in the park alot and i can tell u 0 fine looking girls ever come to me but when i go with Ace when he was a puppy .. those girls come to me and ask to pet him...


----------

